# BERGEN | Projects & Construction



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I though I would create a thread to Norways second largest city, Bergen.

I have until now posted projects in the city in the general Norway thread which have gotten increasingly dominated by it, but I think it will be more orderly to just create a own thread to collect them all in. So here it is.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Re-development of Galleriet shopping mall in central Bergen.













































http://www.mellbye.com/prosjekt/galleriet-bergen/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nye Laksevåg. A project to re-development the former site of Bergen Mekaniske Verksteds old wharf in the suburb of Laksevåg. The project is currently going through the political process. 

How it looked like while there was still wharf activities there and how it basically looks today. The inner city can be seen on the other side of the bay. 









The proposed re-development.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Development of Marineholmen at the edge of Bergens inner city.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Urban infill.









http://www.pictame.com/media/1543366908160631004_4721492861


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Extension of Brann stadion with a new south stand containing a student housing complex among other things.

Today:









Future:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Skansemyren daycare. 













































http://www.hlm.no/?project=skansemyren-barnehage#


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Converting of an old '50s building at Holmen in Laksevåg into apartments.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Portalen. Apartment building next to the "Treet" highrise. It is designed in similar style but I don't know if this building will have load bearing structures in wood too like the highrise.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Such a perfect city. I'd love to move there - any jobs going for an urban designer / novice barber / flower stall runner??

I visited several years ago and I think I fell in love.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

At Kronstad.




























The location is where the buildings marked in red are located.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Re-development of an old industrial building. Construction update.









Renderings.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

More of Lars Hilles gate 29 in Nedre Nygård (previously shown in the Norway thread). Proposal to re-develop this old modernistic building from 1938.

Now.









Future.












































http://www.ardarealplan.no/kunngjering/lars-hilles-gate-29-nedre-nygard-deler-av-kvartal-16c/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Masterplan for the urbanization of Indre Arna, a suburb of Bergen.



















Indre Arna today:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project at Paradis, a suburb. Construction start is scheduled to 1 quarter of 2018.




























The current situation can be seen to the right (next to the junction) in this picture:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The planned new "energy and technology building" at the university of Bergen.




































https://arkitema.com/no/prosjekt/utdanning/entek-universitetet-i-bergen


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposal for a new aquarium.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Urban-ish apartment project in the Fyllingsdalen suburb.









http://sydvesten.no/nyheter/2018/03/07/fortetting-til-besvaer-i-fyllingsdalen/

The location is here: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3486...M6Voy0hVLGkYpyKxdQHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Re-development of the street terminal for buses in Olav Kyrres gate in Bergen city enter. Work will start at the end of this year/start of the next. 

Rendering.









Current situation.









At streetview: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3921...4!1si3t00pZA_8d8-eiwMwKweQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Urban-ish apartment project in the Fyllingsdalen suburb.
> 
> https://dwryxshihyxq4.cloudfront.ne...8-dette-kan-bli-nye-fyllingsdalen-sentrum.jpg
> 
> The location is here: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3486...M6Voy0hVLGkYpyKxdQHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


Another urban development in the Fyllingsdalen suburb. I believe it should be located where the white shadows are drawn in in the rendering for the development above.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I've only been able to find these miniscule illustrations of it, but Åsane storsenter (literally meaning big mall) in the suburb of Åsane is set to undergo a re-development too. The light rail pictured is still a few years away though.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.4648...Dh7udz2WrHlukWRr5Iew!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Completed glass box extension of a restaurant in the city center. 













































https://www.ntbinfo.no/pressemeldin...ergen?publisherId=13762612&releaseId=17432041

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@60.390...4!1sRx-KqsM4xLC5ST2YOJknmA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Bergen is just such a pretty little town


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It's the second largest city in Norway and it even used to be the largest in the country until around 1830. You would royally piss off any proud Bergenser if they saw you calling it a "little town".


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New data center to be built in Lyseparken in Os, a municipality bordering Bergen. The company behind wish for it be something of a pilot for a new concept of data centers "powered by cities" which could be developed around the world.




























The location should be somewhere around here: https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...bff2b7c6ddb531f7!8m2!3d60.1842819!4d5.4731191


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The extension to Bergen open air museum. I posted this project back in the Norwegian thread when the architects won the competition for it in 2017, but I've since come across some more illustrations so I thought it deserved to be represented here too. I have not been able to find how far they have with the planning of the project though. I think it looks pretty nice.























































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@60.418...4!1sp2XzGfvG_bwkZCanQn6nxg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Steinsviken in the suburbs. The project have now been approved. 



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/6...m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d60.3039948!4d5.2985001


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New city district.








https://www.estatevest.no/kjoper-vizrt-bygget-vil-utvikle-et-mini-dokken/

Being planned here. 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Be...3eb4de0a08!8m2!3d60.3912628!4d5.3220544?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

City development as part of the so-called Mindemyren masterplan. Unfortunately it looks rather bland but it is quite urban at least. The project will also include a kindergarten in the backyard. The plans are currently out for public consultation.





































Kindergarten.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3589...rhrJCQPcDGgKmAIJBQ8w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New city district under development in Sandviken.





































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...162ae6865e3!8m2!3d60.412023!4d5.3252949?hl=en


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rather poor rendering, but it is supposed to show the extension and renovation of an building in Domkirkegaten 3 in the city center which is currently underway. It is expected to be completed next year.

From this.









To this.








http://www.broderlund.no/prosjekter/domkirkegaten_3/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...3917a0ec5343ba03!8m2!3d60.3932937!4d5.3293907


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The masterplan for the re-development of Bygarasjen (the city car park) in central Bergen. I have to say it don't look all that urban underneath the swoopy lines though but at least it will remove an eyesore.













































https://www.bt.no/kultur/i/bKrEJl/S...-politi_-hotell-og-kino-midt-i-Bergen-sentrum

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Be...9e42a03eb4de0a08!8m2!3d60.3912628!4d5.3220544


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It have now been decided that they will demolish the old county administration building and replace it with two new "towers". 

The old building which will be demolished.









Illustration of the planned placement. The design looks very preliminary.








https://www.hordaland.no/nn-NO/nyheitsarkiv/2018/fylkeshuset-skal-jamnast-med-jorda/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3864...4!1spIpOHTAZbnZW7fVosmXPow!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Completed urban infill and refurbishment of the historic corner building in the city centre.









https://deskgram.net/p/1862529520381327361_1664632650

Location and the before situation: https://www.google.com/maps/@60.393...4!1sGBUyrfwNCKdzXe5NPLy8TA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A feasibility study for Sydneshavn in Bergen. I spoke with the architects and they are apparently working on getting it realized, but as of now it is officially only a study. I think it looks great though. It's just the kind of thing that Bergen needs. 













































https://www.villurbanisme.no/sydneshavn


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A project to restore the facade of a historic building and to build a new apartment building in the backyard of it.


















https://www.bergen.kommune.no/politikk/byradet/7055/7059/article-158005

The building today.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3893...4!1scMg_sHjDIZ_qhLqLxOosBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Completed urban infill and refurbishment of the historic corner building in the city centre.
> 
> Location and the before situation: https://www.google.com/maps/@60.393...4!1sGBUyrfwNCKdzXe5NPLy8TA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


More pictures and a before and after comparison. I think it turned out quite nice. 

Before.


















After.






























































https://krogsveen.no/Kjoepe-bolig/Bolig/Leilighet/Noestegaten-65A-snr.3-1327760401


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New infill in Vaskerelven. The project appears to include the re-development of the building to the right and the refurbishment of the building to the left too. I actually think this is something of an lost opportunity here. Surely it would have been possible to do something more exciting with this alley than just fill it with a glass box? 









http://picdeer.com/media/1896503783387875134_270751732

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.3904...4!1snBKGPbk-gZfjxaPxikkMUg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Galro said:


> ^^ It's the second largest city in Norway and it even used to be the largest in the country until around 1830. You would royally piss off any proud Bergenser if they saw you calling it a "little town".


You sure would, but let's look at the facts for a second. 420k inhabitants in the metropolitan region and 280k in the municipality itself, you wouldn't seriously call that a large city, would you?

There is nothing wrong with that size though. In fact I think it is a pretty nice size for a city, small enough to stay somewhat cosy and big enough to have some of the amenities large cities offer.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't. I would however call it a small city rather than a little town.

Regardless my comment was a tongue in cheek take on how people from Bergen got a reputation for being very self-assertive in Norway.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

~They are working on a long-range redeelopment plan of the old docks (Dokken)


----------

